# Slate Hill, NY - Snow Equipment For Sale



## Flynnco (Sep 18, 2020)

Have some leftover snow equipment for sale if your looking.
VSI 750gal brine sprayer w/ 3 lane boom
721rc toro snowblowers
928ohxe toro snowblower
Epoke pushspreader

View at link below
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/for/d/slate-hill-snow-equipment/7198114546.html


----------



## vince_lawn_service5628549 (Nov 15, 2021)

Flynnco said:


> Have some leftover snow equipment for sale if your looking.
> VSI 750gal brine sprayer w/ 3 lane boom
> 721rc toro snowblowers
> 928ohxe toro snowblower
> ...


Do you still have this Vsi sprayer for sale yet ?


----------

